# Internship in dubai



## kalzzz (Mar 26, 2012)

Good evening everyone! 
I m making this post to have some advices from someone who has experience in hospitality or just from someone who can help me by giving his/her point of view.
Im a 22yo guy from france and This is my issue : i came to dubai for a 6 month internship in f&b in a big hospitality group. I m actually in the fifth year of a french businnes school and this is my last internship before getting, for real, in the professional life. What, according to you, im supposed to do, to learn... during this internship? And what kind of position i can apply for, at the end of this internship?
I was studying accounting, marketing, sales, business strategy, international business... and now,here, im just a waiter since 3weeks. Is this normal? I just feel like kind of frustrated about it. Do i have to ? 
Any advice and point of view are welcome! 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Internships are entirely about abusing free labour.

The only thing that can be remotely gained from this is contacts. Which is worthwhile in an niche industry where there are few jobs and you are in direct contact with the key decision makers. Criteria which is polar opposites to F&B in a big hotel group in Dubai.


----------



## kalzzz (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for your answer, but i didnt really get your point... So, what do you think ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

kalzzz said:


> Thanks for your answer, but i didnt really get your point... So, what do you think ?


You will be an unpaid waiter for 6 months.


----------



## fjols (Nov 20, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Internships are entirely about abusing free labour.


For future reference, this is of course not entirely true.
It all depends on your manager. I would imagine people from most north European countries would not just abuse free labour.


----------



## kalzzz (Mar 26, 2012)

So you guys are just telling me that i did a big mistake to accept this internship offer, right ?


----------



## fjols (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't you talk to your manager and ask for some more related tasks to do?
If he refuses, then just take it as an experience. After all, you are out in the world, which has to count for something


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

fjols said:


> I would imagine people from most north European countries would not just abuse free labour.


Dearest,

I am Jane yarah the only daughter of late Mr and Mrs william yarah.My father was a very wealthy cocoa merchant in Abidjan , the economic capital of Ivory coast, my father was poisoned to death by his business associates on one of their outings on a business trip. Before the death of my father on January 2006 in a private hospital here in Abidjan he secretly called me on his bed side and told me that he has the sum of ten million,five hundred thousand United State Dollars. USD $10.5mleft in fixed / suspense account in one of the prime bank here in Abidjan

PM me for more details....


----------



## kalzzz (Mar 26, 2012)

You are right ! Thank you. I actually already asked and they didnt want coz they said that in this sector you have to start from the scratch, this is how it works, whatever the studied you made ( equivalent of MBA for me...). 
But thanks by the way for your help!


----------



## fjols (Nov 20, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Dearest,
> 
> I am Jane yarah the only daughter of late Mr and Mrs william yarah.My father was a very wealthy cocoa merchant in Abidjan , the economic capital of Ivory coast, my father was poisoned to death by his business associates on one of their outings on a business trip. Before the death of my father on January 2006 in a private hospital here in Abidjan he secretly called me on his bed side and told me that he has the sum of ten million,five hundred thousand United State Dollars. USD $10.5mleft in fixed / suspense account in one of the prime bank here in Abidjan
> 
> PM me for more details....


Since you obviously didn't understand me, I'll elaborate:
If the manager is from Scandinavia they will most likely not abuse you. We use interns a lot and know they can be valuable.
My company will be having interns and we will have them do actual school related work.

Now, when someone comes here from Google, hopefully they will consider the situation and not just be scared away from your first statement.



kalzzz said:


> You are right ! Thank you. I actually already asked and they didnt want coz they said that in this sector you have to start from the scratch, this is how it works, whatever the studied you made ( equivalent of MBA for me...).
> But thanks by the way for your help!


There you have it.
Just make the best of it while you're here.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

fjols said:


> Just make the best of it while you're here.


----------



## kalzzz (Mar 26, 2012)

Alright thank you for your help! 
I definitely will.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

kalzzz said:


> You are right ! Thank you. I actually already asked and they didnt want coz they said that in this sector you have to start from the scratch, this is how it works, whatever the studied you made ( equivalent of MBA for me...).
> But thanks by the way for your help!


So they will make you do the lower level jobs for your internship so you appreciate how it works in the business. You asked in your first post what you should learn and that's it - you'll learn what it's like on the bottom rung of the ladder.

I guess you are not on a VIE or proper French stage, so your experience will be different from your fellow students in France - your internship won't be as structured or protected here.

If it is not costing you money to be here (i.e. you get paid a living wage), enjoy your 6 months here and think of how well you can sell it on your CV to have worked in the middle east in an English speaking environment.

(on another note: I don't think BAC+5 is the equivalent of an MBA). Good luck!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If the internship is 8 weeks:
- it means 6 weeks of donkey work or work noone else wants to do
- if lucky, 2 weeks of actual work
- 8 weeks of networking and actually seeing how the industry works
- 8 weeks for your future colleagues to assess whether they can work with you without murdering you

For the record, worldwide (primarily US) a lot internships in fields like investment banking involve getting coffee for the team. 
You need to speak to your manager (which you already have). Also, weren't you told what you would be doing before you started?


----------



## kalzzz (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks guys for all your answers! 
At the end i got a meeting with the gm and now im doin what i was here for... Means sth that match to my studies! 
Anyway thank you all for your advices and support.


----------



## ahlam55 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm 19 years old and was born in Dubai.m, but currently living in London. I have the same question, as I would like to get a months work experience at one of Dubai's media companies, during the Easter holidays or before May, as part of my course. 

Currently studying production for live events and television. Previously studied; media writing with production. 

Hope to hear from someone soon. 

Thanks


----------

